# Added a MKIII TALO



## HOOS1 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just added a Ruger MKIII TALO to my humble collection. What a sweet looking gun. Can't wait to get out and put a few rounds through it.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Bob @ TALO certainly brings some interesting stuff to the market. Some Ruger here, some Altamont there and it's a nice package. Not a short barrle person, nor one big on flutes but it's anice little rimfire none-the-less. Enjoy! :smt023


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I do like those grips. They look comfortable. Never thought of finger grooves on a Ruger Mark.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I love those grips!!

I also love my MKII! Nice gun! :smt023


----------



## TightCollar (Jan 29, 2008)

I picked up the very same gun this afternoon. Bought it for looks, hoping to use it in the rimfire division of the local steel shoots. Learning to disassemble and clean is more than I imagined it might be. I am having fun.

Without having shot it yet, my early disappointment is that the mag release button is absolutely buried in that beautiful grip. Thumb release is out of the question, so am toying with different methods using different fingers on the support hand. We do mag changes on the clock, so this is a concern for me. 

It may not serve too well for competition, but it is so pretty, I am a happy Rugerite. May need a different model before too long for the comps

Steve


----------



## TightCollar (Jan 29, 2008)

*update*

took two days and three friends to get this pistol back together again. I love Ruger, and hope to compete well with this gun, but Great Googalee Moogalee what a Rubic Cube of a system to reassemble. Progress.

Steve


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Driving a car is tough the first couple times you try it too. Afterwhile, it's second nature. Congrats on the Ruger.


----------

